# Smokin B Flung A Cravin On Me, Q-View



## simmonsez2 (May 3, 2014)

Just a repeat of Smokin B's pizza fattie, but want to show as a compliment to him. Probably to much Q-View but there was a lot of steps. This is some good stuff buddy, thanks fo rthe idea.













IMG_0654.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Went with 50% hamburger & 50% sausage













IMG_0655.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Pizza sauce













IMG_0656.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Prozalone cheese













IMG_0658.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Pepperoni and mushrooms













IMG_0660.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Green onions and parmesan cheese













IMG_0661.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Thin sliced ham













IMG_0662.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






More pizza sauce & mozarella cheese













IMG_0665.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Put the lipstick on













IMG_0666.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Dont know how much it should hold but I know how much I got in er"













IMG_0668.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






Finished product













photo (15).JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






This thing went over great, did not last long had to hurry up just to get a pic.













IMG_0667.JPG



__ simmonsez2
__ May 3, 2014






I have an answer for the next one, and since I have an addictive nature I know there will be several more.

Next one will be a HOSS, I have some 18" x 24" bags compared to the 1 gallon bags I can make a log


----------



## simmonsez2 (May 3, 2014)

Guess I did the pictures wrong, had to re-do but think I got it this time


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2014)

Tasty looking Fatty! Only thing I'd change is I'd get rid of that darn awful Fungus!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2014)

Looks Really Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!!------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## paulyetter (May 3, 2014)

Your fatty appears very tasty to me! I haven't made any yet but want to. I didn't see the fatty you referenced but judging by everything else I've seen from Smoking B I bet it was good!


----------



## foamheart (May 3, 2014)

Nice looking fatty! 

Going to have to get a hair stylist to French braid that bacon long enough to cover a monster! Or use a hippopottus bellow for bacon.


----------



## newsmokeguy (May 3, 2014)

I agree. If you made smoking b's fatty it was good. Nice job!


----------



## smallfry (May 4, 2014)

Got to try this one.  It looks great!  Good work.  Keep on Smokin!


----------



## smoking b (May 12, 2014)

Great looking fatty man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you liked it! A pizza fatty is my favorite kind


----------



## cadmentr (May 13, 2014)

I've been reading up on the "fatties" the last couple of days, have seen some pretty amazing ideas, phili cheesesteak, pizza, and one for breakfast with sausage, eggs and cheese.

As I'm a complete newbie at the "fattie" experience, once these things are rolled, baconed and wrapped in plastic, can they be frozen?

Should they be smoked right away and then frozen??

I'm thinking of making a few different varieties, but there's only me, and I don't want that smoky goodness to go to waste.

Any helpful advice would be sincerely welcomed.


----------



## brooksy (May 13, 2014)

If I get off work early enough I'm getting fatty provisions and making at least one tonight!! Possibly a dinner and a breakfast fatty. Dang it now I'm hungry!!


----------

